# I only like going outside when it's night



## JosephD (Nov 3, 2012)

Something about the daytime I don't like. There's a lot of people around and everyone can see each other very easy and I just feel not comfortable in the open day. 

The night however I love. I feel so calm and at peace with myself. There's nothing like taking a walk and gazing at the stars and the moon. Does anyone else prefer to go outside when it's night time or maybe when its raining or a storm is happening?


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm exactly the same way. I think it's related to my social anxiety disorder, in that it's harder to judge someone's body language etc. when you can't see them clearly.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

I prefer night over day 100% of the time. For some reason I am automatically tired and fairly uninterested in things during the day, but at night I'm wide awake and thrilled to see the sun has vanished. Things just seem exponentially more fun at night.


----------



## JScott92 (Sep 25, 2013)

I love being out when it's stormy (which happens a lot where I'm from) simply because there are fewer people around which means there are fewer people to notice my social anxiety-driven awkwardness.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

I definitely prefer night over day! I get the feeling like I'm kind of invisible at night.. Like people can't see me or hurt me or judge me. I just feel less anxious to go out at night


----------



## LSF (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a night creature ...When it's night I become active and vice versa...


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

JosephD said:


> Something about the daytime I don't like. There's a lot of people around and everyone can see each other very easy and I just feel not comfortable in the open day.
> 
> The night however I love. I feel so calm and at peace with myself. There's nothing like taking a walk and gazing at the stars and the moon. Does anyone else prefer to go outside when it's night time or maybe when its raining or a storm is happening?


This is ME. Now I know I have SA!


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow i thought i was the only one like this


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yupp me too. I mean there's a point during the day I have to go outside, but besides that I love the night time. And I too love star watching and thinking about space.


----------



## ForgettableDoll (Apr 7, 2013)

Same here.

If it's day time, I'd prefer it to be rainy or cloudy.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to be the same when I was your age. I would only go out once the sun had gone down. its more that I don't like to be looked at and at night its easier to not be seen. I don't do it as much these days, but I still don't like being looked at.


----------



## theshyprep (Sep 27, 2013)

Me too! I feel so uncomfortable out in daylight, but I like to take walks once its dark outside. Its really peaceful and calming.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, the night is wonderful time to be out. To walk and see no one and to just gaze around and look up at the sky. So peaceful and invigorating.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Only good thing about going out at night is the stars and the moon.


----------



## Laura91 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have actually thought about this before too and I feel the same way! I guess it could be because you are less visible/less exposed. People cant tell if you are blushing, sweating (symptoms of anxiety) and as a result you are less likely to worry about showing signs of anxiety. Maybe its also easier to make eye contact (or avoid eye contact)? I'm really bad with eye contact, but if its darker, its a lot easier to at least look in the direction of the person im talking to and not the ground.


----------



## Pessim (Oct 14, 2013)

Same.

I like dazing into the stars listening to Pink Floyd and King Crimson.
Its so calming.


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

I enjoy daytime when the weather is good. But for a period I liked the empty isolation one finds out in the country at 3am on a sunday. It feels surreal. But it gets boring and depressing if you're limited to the same boring scenery for an extended period of time :/


----------



## xwastelandx (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, I love night time! And I do love day time as well... took me years to figure this out. I love daytime, just not in enormous crowds.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I hate going out in the day or night.


----------



## Elliot88 (Apr 4, 2013)

i love going outside alone at night to the shops or just for a walk, i dont know its just nicer than in the day, the setting is better, especially at christmas time


----------

